# Good day on the river



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Went bassin on the river yesterday, had a decent day. Had five keepers, 3 smallies and 2 spots. The biggest smallie was 17" and both spots were 14 1/2". Caught several dinks and then at 3:00 pm my buddy laid into this flathead. Didn't have a tape but guessing to be 38" to 40". Weighed 30.2 lbs on my digitals.


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha! I thought i was the only guy catching catfish while bassin out on the river! Those thing are fun on bassin gear! Congrats on the good day!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

where was that big boy caught at?what was he caught on?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Was caught down around Paden City boat ramp. Bit a robo worm rigged shakeyhead. Small meal for somethin that size, eh?


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

damn i bet you thought you had the world record bass Lol j/k Very Nice Fish For This Time Of year^_^!!!


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Took my buddy 10 to 15 minutes to get him in. Caught it on 6 ft med action spinning combo with 8# test. It was a heck of a fight.


----------

